

Is ‘Making it Rain’ a Hip Hop Myth? - thurgoodx
http://blogs.wsj.com/speakeasy/2011/04/07/is-making-it-rain-a-hip-hop-myth/

======
iopuy
This article was in the Wall Street Journal? Man, what happened.....

~~~
rudiger
This wasn't in the WSJ proper; it's on one of their blogs. There's a
considerable difference, although articles promoting books, people, startups,
and even entire _industries_ do get PR ("fluff" pieces) in every major
newspaper and magazine all the time. But that's not a new phenomenon.

